# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Edger repair in Greater Vancouver/Fraser Valley

## Cindy K

My old Essilor Gamma has decided to give me grief- the lens holder fell to the stone guards and will not raise despite all attempts. I really don't care to use Essilor's techs so am looking to see if there's anyone else doing this work now. Really need to get this puppy up and running!

----------


## Chris Ryser

Coburn has over 5,000 spare parts for Coburn, Gerber Coburn and Essilor systems and components, most of which are available for sale on this website. If you know the part number or part name you can use the Search tool above to help find it faster.

click on link:
Contact Technical Support

check with :  https://www.shopcoburn.com/publicsto...Parts,102.aspx

----------


## Cindy K

AWESOME!  Thank you so very much!

----------

